# "Renting" to friends?



## 97497 (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess one of the things many vanners have is a 'van that their friends look at, coo over, look at one another quizzically and then gradually and indirectly maybe, ask: "What if we wanted to borrow it for say three weeks? Obviously when you guys weren't using it? Obviously we'd pay...."

Actual commercial rental on a camper is colossal, not what I'd want to charge friends even if my van was new, which it aint. So:

a 1992 Hymer 550S, for three weeks in March, to go to Spain? How much is reasonable to ask? I haven't got a clue and don't want to rip off self or friends.

I know a lot of people would say just - don't do it. But is there anyone out there who could help me price it?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I had similar feelings when I bought my van. My 3 eldest children weren't interested on going on the insurance; my youngest son was BUT he was too young so it didn't happen.

On my second trip I snagged the roof on a guttering bolt and took a groove out. I didn't cry but I was tempted. Fortunately the damage was minor and I fixed it for £20 with the help of advice from this site.

If one of my kids had done it, I would have ranted about their carelessness, poor skills etc and there could have been a family rift. My wife and I decided there was no way ANYONE was going to borrow it from then on! Perhaps you're more laid back about mere possessions - good luck!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

After getting our new Van this June a workmate came over to look at it and offered us £300 a week to rent it...... I had no difficulty saying no, albeit gently. Even if I could have rented it to him (and his 3 kids + wife) I dont think my insurance would have covered any damage he might have done. 

Tina


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, my answer would be, NO.
Then the wife would say, but they are..........
I would point out a few things and then she would reply NO.
Sorry if this is not the answer you want 8O 
If you must go ahead then my advise is, check rental prices and the deduct?
Insurance would be an issue I think!

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi JohnP

Lending a M/H to friends is a risky procedure and almost guaranteed to end the friendship if anything goes wrong. Renting is another matter entirely and should be approached from a strictly business viewpoint. The minute you accept any reward whatsoever for the use of the M/H you are in breach of the "not for hire or reward" exemption on your insurance, so your insurance is null and void, even though you might have added the driver to your policy. Insuring without this exemption would be wholly uneconomical unless you intended hiring the van on a regular basis.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi we used to hire our mitsubishi camper back in 1984, it cost about £1200 to insure it comprehensively and I couldn't drive it on that insurance, i had to have my own, also when abroad theft wasn't covered. 

We used to charge £250 a week, after two years we gave it up as 6-8 weeks a year (july-sept) was all we ever managed to hire.

If your going to let a friend borrow it, you have to add them to your insurance, they can't get insured for a vehicle they don't own. so its your no-claims up the swany if they bend it.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Sorry, my answer would be, NO.


Ditto. It's not worth the risk to something you own. I don't think so either. Renting it, as people have said, would be different, but then it would be a business, not a prized possession.

Gerald


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a big no with me as well.

I have been asked if I would lend some of our cars (we have a few interesting ones) out and it just isnt worth the possible fall out after.

What do you say to a mate that has carved a 2 inch deep gouge 18 inches long in the rear wing - "oh its all right pal - I'll sort it" er No


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Mine would be an emphatic no too. My motorhome is 12 years old shows some ravishes of time but I would not lend or hire it to friends or family. It is too valuable to me, and the pleasure I get out of it is immeasurable in terms of cost or possible loss of use to some inadvertent accident.
Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

No from me too. Any hiccup will cause major embarrassment to both parties. Bad enough the missus wanting to drive it. 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Friends and rental*

Hi

Dad always said to me "two ships that never sail in harmoney - FRIENDship and PARTNERship", meaning if you enter into a partnership (in your case this "business partnership" with a friend, the ship will have a rough crossing.

You can rent out your van through firms such as www.motorholme.co.uk but do you honestly thing that a van will come back in the same condition?

Well, you could look at this site - www.northmore.co.uk

Geoff rents out vans and then sells them at the end of the season. Have a look at one - they are in good condition but compare it to your own van - look for dents and scratches etc etc. I am not knocking the product that Geoff sells in any way, but I hope you see the point.

I could earn £600 per week renting out the Kontiki - how much would a broken toilet seat cost, or a boiler if the some kind soul did not operate it correctly? And would your manufacturers warranty be invalid ?

Rapide561


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I borrowed my mates Hymer S510 for a weekend after he insisted I use it and had a go. I took it (very slowly) up to Coniston in the Lake district. 
Now I am used to driving LGVs and have driven wagons to Rumania but to say I was nervous of driving a left hander over here....I was petrified. "You are drifting over" says wifey, will stick with me for ever.
I have to admit I looked after it like it was my own. We loved the lay-out and it went back in better shape than when I picked it up and after looking at loads of different models over three years we went the weekend after and bought a B584.
Would I lend mine out? Could I do what my mate did for me?..........NO WAY.
Johnny F


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

This is an interesting one as here in Belgium it is the norm I believe for people to rent their vans out to friedsa family and even stranges.
My insurance which is very expensive (almost 900 Euro) covers anybody I give the van to even if I rent it to them. The only restriction is on Advertising it for rent. You cannot advertise like a business ie in Newspapers but you can put a sign on the van ETC.
So back to the answers that everyone else has been giving I have considered lending the Van to my (richer) younger brother but he decided not to in the end but any one else NO WAY (unless the price was right about 400 pund a week with a big damage deposit and possibly many other securities):

Mike


----------



## 101837 (Nov 19, 2006)

*renting out your motorhome*

Contents removed from this post by moderators due to possible contravention of the site policy on advertising. Please contact a moderator if you have any queries.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

A freind would more than likely look after it far more than a stranger. If he does prang it, then hide your feelings and adopt the 'just keep smiling' routine! 

As for insurance, you cannot accept payment! Under no circumstances - however, He could replace a tyre for you or similar if it needed it and it wouldn't be deemed as reward, he would be replacing what he had used as it were.

Tread carefully, especially if going abroad or alternatively just let him borrow it! He could always bring you back a large 'gift' to says thankyou!

To show you how strict the hire or reward terms are - If you and some friends went off in a car somewhere and they 'chipped in' for fuel, that constitutes a breach!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its established that you can't do it for money but could you do it for love? What constitutes 'hire or reward' in a legal sense?

I got this when I googled

Hire or reward is any sort of payment which gives a person a right to be carried on a vehicle regardless of whether a profit is made or not. The payment may be made by the person himself, or on his behalf and may be a direct payment (such as a fare or other payment made directly in respect of the journey) or an indirect payment (such as a membership subscription to a club, payment for a bed in a hotel, school fees or payment for concert tickets). Although such indirect payments are usually made in respect of other services (rather than for transport) they are nonetheless viewed by the courts as hire or reward because anyone who had not made the payment would have no right to be carried.


----------

